# Visa Application after EOI invitation



## Jaay (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi

I am new to this forum. In case my queries are already answered previously, please pardon me for duplication and point me to the old thread.

I recently got SkillSelect invitation (on 19-Aug-13) to apply for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) visa. Although the invitation letter details the process to apply, due to overwhelming information, I'm having difficulty in figuring out the right way lodging visa application. Please help answering below questions:

1. Can anyone give step-wise to-do's to apply for the visa?

2. I am already in middle of online application (that was started after i pressed 'apply visa' on SkillSelect). Do I need to arrange all scanned images of documents before I submit this application? I am not able to find out where to upload the documents.

3. Are medical examination and character certificates required before lodging above visa application?

4. Online application asks for intending state of migration. If I select any one of the states, can't I go to some other state at time of actual departure? Any idea on the best state for computer network professionals are welcomed.

5. Lastly, I claimed 60 points in EOI for 9.5yrs of experience, however assessing authority didn't include first 2yrs of experience for no valid reason, hence as per ACS letter, I have 7.5yrs. If DIAC considers ACS letter, my points get reduced to 55. Expert advice is needed if it is safe to claim 9.5yrs experience or should I leave the invitation to lapse (and try to improve IELTS score from 6 to 7). I have all valid documents to support 9.5yrs experience claim.

Regards
Jaay


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jaay said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum. In case my queries are already answered previously, please pardon me for duplication and point me to the old thread.
> 
> ...


Hello Jaay,

Few questions that I can answer is below.

*1. Can anyone give step-wise to-do's to apply for the visa?*

This blog below gives you exact step by step procedure that you can follow.

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

*
2. I am already in middle of online application (that was started after i pressed 'apply visa' on SkillSelect). Do I need to arrange all scanned images of documents before I submit this application? I am not able to find out where to upload the documents.*

You need to make PDF files of all documents individually, as per the checklist of documents required. *Remember, once you submit a document, you have no option to edit or delete. So be very careful once you upload a document.* You have certain file limitations like naming conventions, file size etc. Please go through the below authentic information from immigration of Australia.

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

*3. Are medical examination and character certificates required before lodging above visa application?
*

Medical examination is last part of your application. You first need to create a user login as mentioned in above blog of step by step process, then update asked details, pay fees, then upload documents. Once you paid the fees, you have a provision to see medical link. You need to fill that form online which asks for some diseases and related information. Once you submit that, you get a hap ID. You need to print it while you go for your Medical examination. You also need to take the print of Form 26 and 160 while you go to Hospital. Form 26 and 160 are available in below link.

Application Forms – Numerical List – Forms 1 to 99

Character form is, Form 80, which again is available in above link. That you can fill, print, sign on 17th page and upload for every applicant of your application who are above 18 years old. (Remember, this PDF cannot be saved in machine directly. You need to use some Foxit reader/adobe reader if you want to save. However, you can type and print directly. You have special thread below for any questions on that Form 80.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/157954-form-80-a-24.html

Hope you know how to obtain PCC and the details on it. You may want to obtain PCC for every country where you lived for 12 months or more and also your home country. You have separate thread that can help you on any info you need on that.

Other two questions, I don't have much idea, I leave it for others to address.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Jaay said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum. In case my queries are already answered previously, please pardon me for duplication and point me to the old thread.
> 
> ...


You don't need any scanned copies while completing your e-visa application.........once your payment gets cleared......you will be given 28 days to upload all required documents.........


Once your e-visa docs upload section activated........you find information about your medicals at "Organize your health" link.

If you are applying for 189........no issues.......


You can claim total of 9.5 years........If you have all supporting docs......for the experience your claim 

Cheers


----------



## Jaay (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the answers, they really helped. Would appreciate if below questions are replied too.

1. Any option to charge the credit card twice to make the payment (in case of short limit on the card)?

2. All documents to be uploaded should be notarized or original colored scanned documents can be uploaded without notarization?

3. I've Oct deadline to submit visa application (got invite on 60 points in Aug). My age will cross the threshold in Nov where my points will reduce. Will CO consider my points when I got EOI invitation (as of Aug) or will he consider points when I submit visa application or ... ?

Regards
Jaay


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Jaay said:


> Thanks for the answers, they really helped. Would appreciate if below questions are replied too.
> 
> 1. Any option to charge the credit card twice to make the payment (in case of short limit on the card)?
> 
> ...


1.No.....you need to pay in a single transaction
2.Scanned color copies or notarized copies......are accepted.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear friends,
I have received the invite. I have 2.10 years of experience and not claiming any points at the moment.However,by the time CO is allocated to me,I will finish 3 years of experience.Further,I do not intend any points for work experience in future.however,I am still obliged to inform CO of 3 years work experience completion or update the same in EOI or E-VISA.?

Please advice


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there a way I can delete a document and upload in Skillselect. I accidentally uploaded my ex-emp 2 's ref as ex-emp 3 ref. Later I uploaded correctly. Now that one file is hanging unnecessarily, although the title and description are correct. how to rectify this or should I just notify the CO?


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Is there a way I can delete a document and upload in Skillselect. I accidentally uploaded my ex-emp 2 's ref as ex-emp 3 ref. Later I uploaded correctly. Now that one file is hanging unnecessarily, although the title and description are correct. how to rectify this or should I just notify the CO?


You can not deleted uploaded file. Upon CO allocation, tell them and they will understand..they are so kind.
If you already have CO, send them correct document with proper name and tell them to consider your error..

Good Luck

akshay


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

thanks Akshay

I am applying under 190. In FOrm 26 and 160 , for my dependents (spouse & child) what should be mentioned as VISA Subclass and Name of the visa??


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

akshay1229 said:


> You can not deleted uploaded file. Upon CO allocation, tell them and they will understand..they are so kind.
> If you already have CO, send them correct document with proper name and tell them to consider your error..
> 
> Good Luck
> ...


thanks Akshay

I am applying under 190. In FOrm 26 and 160 , for my dependents (spouse & child) what should be mentioned as VISA Subclass and Name of the visa??


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> thanks Akshay
> 
> I am applying under 190. In FOrm 26 and 160 , for my dependents (spouse & child) what should be mentioned as VISA Subclass and Name of the visa??


If you are going through e medical, then you do not need to fill form 26 and 160. It will be uploaded by hospital.

Visa subclass 190, skilled sponsored..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

wana fly said:


> Too gud reply JR.... Thanks for the brief info. All u guys are def. helping the newcomers in many ways.... Thanks again. Tc.


Helping others brings me smile and pleasure and I feel satisfied  Thank you for your kind words 

Please share your knowledge that you accumulate too to the juniors 

All the best.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

Jaay said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum. In case my queries are already answered previously, please pardon me for duplication and point me to the old thread.
> 
> ...


Hi Jaay,
Trying to reply to your remaining questions. 

4. No one would be stopping you at the point of entry, if you are actually entering Australia in another state than who nominated you for your 190. That is not a condition of entry. This measure is more of where you will be settling down, and starting to work. That is the time when the state starts gaining from your stay, and by way of your taxes. so in case you are planning an initial entry to australia, by maybe visiting friend/relative for a week, feel free to do the same at any of the states, without even needing to go to your nominating state. But in case you are planning to start a job/settle down, then definitely plan for the state which nominated you. in case you try, and cannot find a job for 6months-1 year, the state can be approached if you show you can find a job in another state. they hardly refuse you in that case.

5. yes, the CO will probably reduce your points, and your application will be rejected if you proceed with this application. this forum itself states a few such cases where there are serious issues when the CO is assigned. do not get into such problems/headaches in the very start of your application process. I would suggest you to let this invi expire, and retry with a higher IELTS score. trust me, the process itself will give you enough sleepless nights, you can certainly do with 1 less reason for the same. and I hope you are aware of the risk of getting an application cancelled? if the CO feels the mistake was intentional, your visa fees will not be refunded, and you will not be able to apply for another 2 years. So take the safe option, my friend.


----------



## koiflowerhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry for this question. i am also applying for the visa and i was wondering on the Job part of the application is has an option that you will provide the description of the job. What do you need to put here? Isnt that all details will be on the COE to be uploaded? And of you will be putting all the details on the COE to the online application, I dont think 300 words would be enough. Any advise? Is short description would be enough, and just mention that all details will be on COE?


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Helping others brings me smile and pleasure and I feel satisfied  Thank you for your kind words
> 
> Please share your knowledge that you accumulate too to the juniors
> 
> ...




Hello JR,
hope you are doing well. Thnx for all ur earlier comments/time. I need some help to understand the points system.

I have read the rules of points system & currently hold 65 points (Age- 30 points + IELTS 10 points -- score of 7 & above in each section + 10 points -- for 6.5 yrs overseas exp. + 15 points -- overseas Engineering Degree Course)
I am about to lodge an EOI. But the job code I am eligible does not fall in SOL but it falls under CSOL. As per my understanding, if the job code is located in CSOL, an applicant has to go for 190 visa (State Sponsorship). If I get a State Sponsorship, my total points will be 70.
My questions are, as I already hold 65 points now, 
1. Do I still need to go to each state's website & apply for their State Sponsorship (only after which my visa will be granted)? 

2.What if a State like Western Australia OR Tasmania provides me a SS? Without rejecting their SS, Can I still wait for NSW, Victoria, Qns reply? 

3. Also, am I still in obligation to spend 2 yrs in that state, bcoz I hardly needed their 5 points & I am already at 65 points?

4. If State Sponsorship is must bcoz my job code falls in CSOL, can I apply to NSW, Victoria, Qnsland, ACT & South Aus. all at a time & wait for the best one to sponsor? But that's gonna be time consuming. Can you suggest any alternative?


Thanks & Regards. 
Wana Fly.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I had applied for South Australia in April and I got an approval from them on May 1st 2014. Thereafter I got a mail from DIAC saying the approval is valid for 60 days. At that moment I decided to wait for NSW to open up and hence I did not take it up. Now I wish to apply for South Australia again as a back up just in case NSW does not open up for my particular job code on July 14th. Hence I checked my status on the South Australia immigration site and it still shows that my application was approved. I am confused whether I can still use that application to go further even though it's been more than 60 days or I'll have to go ahead and apply again.

Pls suggest..


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

ddabral said:


> Hi Friends, I had applied for South Australia in April and I got an approval from them on May 1st 2014. Thereafter I got a mail from DIAC saying the approval is valid for 60 days. At that moment I decided to wait for NSW to open up and hence I did not take it up. Now I wish to apply for South Australia again as a back up just in case NSW does not open up for my particular job code on July 14th. Hence I checked my status on the South Australia immigration site and it still shows that my application was approved. I am confused whether I can still use that application to go further even though it's been more than 60 days or I'll have to go ahead and apply again. Pls suggest..


Seniors pls suggest


----------



## tarund81 (Aug 11, 2014)

Dear Friends
Greetings!!!
My Occ. - 141111. I had applied for State Sponsorship for NT (Subclass 489 Visa). Got an invite today saying that I can apply for the visa through EOI. Now what steps should I do and the following points to remember? What are the do's & don'ts? What questions should I be ready for???

Kindly reply at the earliest....
Thanks & Best Regards


----------



## nonum (Nov 19, 2014)

Jaay said:


> 5. Lastly, I claimed 60 points in EOI for 9.5yrs of experience, however assessing authority didn't include first 2yrs of experience for no valid reason, hence as per ACS letter, I have 7.5yrs. If DIAC considers ACS letter, my points get reduced to 55. Expert advice is needed if it is safe to claim 9.5yrs experience or should I leave the invitation to lapse (and try to improve IELTS score from 6 to 7). I have all valid documents to support 9.5yrs experience claim.
> 
> Regards
> Jaay



Hello Jaay,

I'm in a similar situation as you've stated in point 5, please if you could share the next steps you followed. Did you go ahead with the application as is and were granted a visa.
Any help/guidance.

Thanks


----------



## nonum (Nov 19, 2014)

Jaay said:


> 5. yes, the CO will probably reduce your points, and your application will be rejected if you proceed with this application. this forum itself states a few such cases where there are serious issues when the CO is assigned. do not get into such problems/headaches in the very start of your application process. I would suggest you to let this invi expire, and retry with a higher IELTS score. trust me, the process itself will give you enough sleepless nights, you can certainly do with 1 less reason for the same. and I hope you are aware of the risk of getting an application cancelled? if the CO feels the mistake was intentional, your visa fees will not be refunded, and you will not be able to apply for another 2 years. So take the safe option, my friend.



Hi,

I'm also in a similar situation as Jaay has mentioned. Is it sure scenario, since on some the threads on the forum say that CO and DIAC considers the entire experience if the assesment letters has listed the entire work ex and have not specifically mentioned the experience as not acceptable.
While on some threads it is suggested not to take the application forward as it will jeopardise the application and fees.

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

nonum said:


> Hello Jaay,
> 
> I'm in a similar situation as you've stated in point 5, please if you could share the next steps you followed. Did you go ahead with the application as is and were granted a visa.
> Any help/guidance.
> ...


Same situation means you've claimed points for all your experience defying ACS decision.
DIBP follows wahtever ACS says. If you've overclaimed points will result in direct visa rejection.
If you already have an invite let it lapse.
How many points have you claimed ? 
Whats ACS decision in your case ?


----------



## nonum (Nov 19, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Same situation means you've claimed points for all your experience defying ACS decision.
> DIBP follows wahtever ACS says. If you've overclaimed points will result in direct visa rejection.
> If you already have an invite let it lapse.
> How many points have you claimed ?
> Whats ACS decision in your case ?


Hi, thanks for replying. I have claimed points for all my experience since ACS didn't specifically mention about not considering any experience. They've listed all the experience I claimed in the letter, although the skilled date is 2 years later from the date I started working.
I do not have an invite, submitted my EOI on 17th November, I'm hoping to get an invite by next month.
I have claimed 60 points, ACS has considered all the experience, just that the skilled met date is 2 years later.

I have read this on few other threads that CO considers the relevant experience if you've all the proofs and also if the ACS hasn't struck out any work exp due to some reason (insufficient proofs etc). 
One of my friends had also applied last year with a similar situation (similar ACS assessment) although he had 70 points due to higher IELTS score. So the invite they got was on the basis of 70 points (which should have been 65 going by ACS skilled met date, even though ACS had mentioned all the experience in the detail). Their application was successfull and they got the grant successfully.

That is why I'm confused whether to go ahead or not. If any of the member (Like Jaay) had a similar case, please suggest and guide.

Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

nonum said:


> Hi, thanks for replying. I have claimed points for all my experience since ACS didn't specifically mention about not considering any experience. They've listed all the experience I claimed in the letter, although the skilled date is 2 years later from the date I started working.
> I do not have an invite, submitted my EOI on 17th November, I'm hoping to get an invite by next month.
> I have claimed 60 points, ACS has considered all the experience, just that the skilled met date is 2 years later.
> 
> ...


ACS allways mentions a *SKILLED DATE* in their assessment with a month and a date. Employment before SKILLED DATE is assessed by ACS but tagged unskilled or deducted. Hence you can only claim work points after the SKILLED DATE.
In your case 1st 2 yrs is unskilled as per SKILLED DATE rest which is after SKILLED DATE is skilled and you can claim points for skilled duration only.

I think you have overclaimed points by claiming points for all your experience assessed by ACS be it unskilled or skilled as a result you have 60 points.
Its good you dont have an invite yet, if invited you would have applied for VISA and within a couple of weeks you would have received direct visa rejection for overclaiming points.

Kindly login in skillselect and update your EOI.
While doing employment section you ll come across a question "Is this employment related to nominated occupation ?" everything before SKILLED DATE has to be marked NO and after SKILLED DATE as YES. If a single employment is between the SKILLED DATE split it into 2 parts a NO part and a YES part. Do this and update your EOI.


----------



## nonum (Nov 19, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> ACS allways mentions a *SKILLED DATE* in their assessment with a month and a date. Employment before SKILLED DATE is assessed by ACS but tagged unskilled or deducted. Hence you can only claim work points after the SKILLED DATE.
> In your case 1st 2 yrs is unskilled as per SKILLED DATE rest which is after SKILLED DATE is skilled and you can claim points for skilled duration only.
> 
> I think you have overclaimed points by claiming points for all your experience assessed by ACS be it unskilled or skilled as a result you have 60 points.
> ...


Thanks Ninja for the update. Skilled date as mentioned in letter is June 2007, while I started working from June 2005. Indeed ACS has mentioned the skilled date 2 years from the date I started working. Below is the excerpt from my ACS assessment:

The following employment after June 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 06/05 - 06/06 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: SE
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/06 - 07/08 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: SE
Employer: XYZCountry: INDIA

Also, below is are assessments from two of my friends who claimed the total experience despite ACS reducing theirs in the assessment, and still they were given the grant.

Example 1.------------------------------------------

The following employment after January 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 01/07 – 08/10 (3yrs 7mths)
Position: SE
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA
Dates: 08/10 – 07/11 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: SE
Employer: XYZ
Country: AUSTRALIA

Example 2.------------------------------------------
The following employment after September 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 09/06 – 10/13 (7yrs 1mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Both of my friends claimed the entire work experienceeven when ACS had reduced the work exp, and their cases were approved for grant.

You're right in suggesting the safest way, but in my case if I don't claim my work then I don't have sufficient point (55 Points). 
In case any forum meber has come across a similar situation and had progressed with the application, please let me know.
I would need to appear for IELTS, PTE tests for securing additional points.

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Only reason I can think of your friends getting a grant is, maybe they had 65 or 70 after overclaiming.
In such cases CO either sends you a mail seeking permission to reduce the points from 70 to 65 or 65 to 60 as he/her has overclaimed & you email back "Ok you can reduce my points" or at their discretion they sometimes they do not send an email reduce it themselves and shoot them with the grant letter. 
Only reason they would get a grant is because inspite of overclaiming points they still manage to hold on to the min requirement of 60 points.
But your case is different here you have overclaimed which has resulted in reaching the threshold i.e 60 points, whereas as technically you have 55 points (direct rejection)

Example : this happened 2 days ago same case of overclaiming points had 55 points claimed 60 ignoring the skilled date.

"Originally Posted by engrushahbaz View Post
Fellow 
Today I got email from department that they refuse my case and didn’t give me grant. I applied for Visa in August 2013.My category is 263111 computer networks professional and I applied in 189 subclass. In their refusal letter they mention that your experience is less than 8 years. My professional experience started from April 2005 but in letter from ACS they consider my experience from April 2007 and department consider ACS experience from April 2007.How ever in ACS letter they count my previous experience .I need a advise from expat in that forum that what should I do as they didn’t allow me to go for appeal and my whole amount whom I invested got wasted ."


With 55 points you have 2 options get superior english scores in IELTS (8 all) or PTE Academic(79 all) for 20 points or apply for State Nomination i.e 5 points for 190 visa.


----------



## nonum (Nov 19, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Only reason I can think of your friends getting a grant is, maybe they had 65 or 70 after overclaiming.
> In such cases CO either sends you a mail seeking permission to reduce the points from 70 to 65 or 65 to 60 as he/her has overclaimed & you email back "Ok you can reduce my points" or at their discretion they sometimes they do not send an email reduce it themselves and shoot them with the grant letter.
> Only reason they would get a grant is because inspite of overclaiming points they still manage to hold on to the min requirement of 60 points.
> But your case is different here you have overclaimed which has resulted in reaching the threshold i.e 60 points, whereas as technically you have 55 points (direct rejection)
> ...


Thanks Ninja,
Really helpful insight saving me on time/money/energy. So I wouldn't bother now to go ahead with the current EOI, untill I appear for IELTS/PTE.

Any idea how is the PTE pattern for test and scoring, or is it similar to IELTS. And also the level of ease in scoring?

Thanks


----------



## Shabzz (Oct 23, 2014)

Dear All,

I have a quick question regarding the skilled employment references and experience letter requirements while filling online visa application. 

Do I need to provide references and experience letters for all the different employments I have done in past 10 years or do I need to provide documents only the skilled assessed employment/s I have claimed in my EOI ? 

Thanks!


----------



## nvpradeepkumar (Nov 1, 2014)

Shabzz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a quick question regarding the skilled employment references and experience letter requirements while filling online visa application.
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks for raising this. Even I have same question


----------



## spikersandhu (Oct 27, 2014)

* Hiiiiiiii Everyone.........I have a query regarding EOI.Experts Plz help..................... After we lodge an EOI and apply for state sponsorship online on their respective web address......Do we have to send the hard copies of IELTS result, Assessment letter, DOB proof and other documents by post to the state address or this is not needed?*


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

spikersandhu said:


> * Hiiiiiiii Everyone.........I have a query regarding EOI.Experts Plz help..................... After we lodge an EOI and apply for state sponsorship online on their respective web address......Do we have to send the hard copies of IELTS result, Assessment letter, DOB proof and other documents by post to the state address or this is not needed?*


If you find such a requirement do it if you dont you dont have to do it. 
All instructions on HOW TO APPLY ? will be on their website.


----------



## nvpradeepkumar (Nov 1, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> If you find such a requirement do it if you dont you dont have to do it.
> All instructions on HOW TO APPLY ? will be on their website.


Hi, can you pls reply for shabzz question


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

nvpradeepkumar said:


> Hi, can you pls reply for shabzz question


Only what you've mentioned in the EOi as per Skill assessment & only for the work duration you are claiming points for.


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello guys,

I'm filling out the online visa lodgment form and would like to ask some help in the Emploment section (page 13/17). See attached image.










Employment in nominated occupation

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

I have close to a few years experience in my nominated occupation, but ACS deducted it all from my experience, so I'm not claming any points for skilled employment. Do I click the 'No' option? If I click 'Yes', it's asking for the number of years, and I'm afraid that it will award me points if I did.


----------



## PriyaIndia (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Mosa,

What happened to your case? Did you get 10 points or 15 points for your experience of 9.5+ years or submitted the EOI and claimed 15 points later for the accumulated experience between EOI submission date and Visa invite time?



Jaay said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum. In case my queries are already answered previously, please pardon me for duplication and point me to the old thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## sadream (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Guys,

The documents we need to submit, like the educational documents, employment documents like joining letter, salary slips should they be scanned copy of originals or scanned copies of notarized documents.


----------



## Shakeel01 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Friends :
I claimed 60 points in EOI for 9yrs of experience, however assessing authority didn't include first 2 yrs after my degree date for no valid reason, hence as per ACS letter, I have 7.8yrs. If DIAC considers ACS letter, my points get reduced to 55. Expert advice is needed if it is safe to claim 9yrs in visa application. 
NOTE THAT: hence i will lodge visa application in first week of Oct and till they assign CO to me, I will be almost of 8 yrs experience according to the judgment of ACS. 
I NEED SOME ONE TO GIVE ME A CLEAR AND HELPFUL IDEA.


----------



## mohitkashyap (Aug 13, 2016)

*Documents after invite*

Hi,

After invitation, do i need to upload all the Income tax related documents or it just required for last 10 years? or just for last employment tax and salary slip?

Thanks & Regards,
Mohit


----------



## abhayk198 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Doubt while filling application*

Hi,
Needed one advice for filling a section in immiaccount:
1) My current job is from June 2013 till date. But ACS has recognized valid points for period Sept 2013 to April 2018.
Now in the Immiaccount section if I click this is my current job then it doesn't give me any option for selecting the time period for which to claim points. There is just a simple yes or no button i.e. whether you are claiming points for this job. 
So my question is should I proceed with employment detail by just mentioning the current employer and this is my present job and yes I am claiming points for the same?

2) I am B-Tech and MBA. However ACS recognized my B-tech as valid. So in educational section should I add MBA as my highest qualification? (The info icon in immiacount says' Mention the highest qualification which you have and not the one which is relevant to your nominated occupation).

Thanks in Advance!!

Regards


----------

